# Men laughing alone while eating fruit salad thread?



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Can we start a thread of men laughing alone while eating fruit salad?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know why this is a thing, but i'm really glad that it is.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

This topic is a comedy gold mine :teeth


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Why are there so many men laughing alone while eating fruit salad? What is going on, what is it I'm missing out on. It seems like there is some kind of conspiracy here.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

gotta love these kinda topics


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

This thread isn't ethnic enough -


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

best thread ever


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I looked like that one guy, eating the fruit salad in his underpants, my wife would not let me leave the house, and I am not even married!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> This thread isn't ethnic enough -


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

:haha
Maybe this is what all the guys who constantly complain about not getting laid should do instead, it seems to be keeping these guys happy.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Charmander said:


> :haha
> Maybe this is what all the guys who constantly complain about not getting laid should do instead, it seems to be keeping these guys happy.


:O i obviously posted that last 1 2 late


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

100th post


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^ (I'm referring to the post way up there) Now that's more like it :yes


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

He doesn't quite get the standard procedure -


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

They are not real. They are robots timed to bring about the end of days. It's like the end of Naked Gun where that guy is programmed to kill the queen. They will one day exterminate us. Watch out for men alone eating fruit. Please report them to the authorities.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ YES!!!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> They are not real. They are robots timed to bring about the end of days. It's like the end of Naked Gun where that guy is programmed to kill the queen. They will one day exterminate us. Watch out for men alone eating fruit. Please report them to the authorities.


WE CANT BE STOPED! THERE IS 2 MANY OF US


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Some men have trouble enjoying their fruit salad.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

sorry I forgot the customary man eating fruit on his own










and Obama seems to work his way into every thread


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> sorry I forgot the customary man eating fruit on his own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he just pick that up and eat it straight off the supermarket shelf? WTF, who does this man think he is. He got to pay for that first.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

well i know what i'm having to eat later


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> Did he just pick that up and eat it straight off the supermarket shelf? WTF, who does this man think he is. He got to pay for that first.


Real n****s do what they want :yes:yes


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> Did he just pick that up and eat it straight off the supermarket shelf? WTF, *who does this man think he is.* He got to pay for that first.


Yeah, he's only The President of the United States of America!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

don't forget your veggies


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

:hahaO.k I don't know why but this is just frigging brilliant!!! But why the topic? why this one? what made you think of this? honestly why man why???!! p.s this made me LOL harder than I have all day


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

?????


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

This is a strange thread.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Good topic. Would read again.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Charmander said:


> :haha
> Maybe this is what all the guys who constantly complain about not getting laid should do instead, it seems to be keeping these guys happy.


I don't think that's a guy.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

VanGogh said:


> I don't think that's a guy.


It has to be, otherwise that's the butchest woman I've ever seen.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Charmander said:


> It has to be, otherwise that's the butchest woman I've ever seen.


i agree with u, definitely a dude

here is more, i have way 2 much free time on my hand :/


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ManuelVinn said:


> ?????


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hella gay.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder if these guys start salad wars on the internet with women laughing alone with salad.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

There are many different fetishes. But this is a weird one.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Any guys on here going to be eating fruit salad today? Post your pictures.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Are we still doing this?


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I just had a mix of fruit ,I feel short changed, wheres my infectious smile?


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

galaxy1 said:


> I just had a mix of fruit ,I feel short changed, wheres my infectious smile?


But..

Did you have orange? If so, there's the key to your infectious smile.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mooncake said:


> But..
> 
> Did you have orange? If so, there's the key to your infectious smile.


ah that must be it ,lack of oranges. note to self, buy more oranges they are the secret to happiness.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

how has this not been posted yet!?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

There is too much fun going on in this thread. No fun is allowed on SAS ever.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> Any guys on here going to be eating fruit salad today? Post your pictures.


I did it 4 u


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

^ Not really a smile. More of nervous, constipation look.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> ^ Not really a smile. More of nervous, constipation look.


LOL, id take another 1 but i ate it all


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I want fruit salad D:


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I think he missed his mouth.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is hilarious and I have no idea why.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Limmy said:


>


hot! :blank


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

**** salad.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> *Some men have trouble enjoying their fruit salad.*


:lol :lol :lol

*Some men have fun eating salad with their significant other* 










*Not a good look.... but they're in love. awwww*


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Limmy said:


>


Something tells me there may also be a women involved here :um


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

SilentWitness said:


> :lol :lol :lol
> 
> *Some men have fun eating salad with their significant other*
> 
> ...


Young love and salad, the perfect combination.









Three's not a crowd when salad is involved!


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

this guy is enjoying his fruit salad so much that he forgot what a bowl looks like


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^He's going to blend it to make juice, he's not into fruit salad. :b



kast said:


>


Haha










He's got yogurt with his fruit salad. :b


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

SilentWitness said:


> ^He's going to blend it to make juice, he's not into fruit salad. :b
> 
> Haha
> 
> ...


xD true! anymore SASers brave enough to post them laughing while eating fruit salad alone ?


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

anymore SASers brave enough to post them laughing while eating fruit salad alone ?

Checked the fridge, no fruit salad inside


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

wtfsam said:


> hot! :blank


Fruit salad is best served cold.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

He better watch out his plums don't get overly ripe with all them bananas next to them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn. Who thought fruit could make one so happy??? :stu


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Omg this is hilarious

Thank you


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


>


A/S/L ?


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

All those on anti-depressants, your on the wrong thing. You should be eating fruit salad.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> All those on anti-depressants, your on the wrong thing. You should be eating fruit salad.


:agree yes!


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Guess it only works if you eat it out of a bowl :lol


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol seriously


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

well what a pleasent suprize! i had forgotten all about this thread, ill post more pics of me eating fruit salad 2morro! until then heres some more internet footage


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Limmy said:


> well what a pleasent suprize! i had forgotten all about this thread, ill post more pics of me eating fruit salad 2morro! until then heres some more internet footage


Pretty sure that's a woman but oh well lol :lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

What an odd thread.

Makes me crave fruit salad.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Screenaddict said:


> Pretty sure that's a woman but oh well lol :lol


i couldnt find anymore men : (


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

I did :boogie


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

This incredible thread is still going strong.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

menlaughingaloneeatingfruitsalad.tumblr.com


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Hahaha!

I love SAS.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

OMG those piks are brilliant :clap:banana:boogie ^^^^


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I wonder how many of you have actually masturbated to those pictures.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

omg Limmy you're on Google images for "men laughing alone eating...etc."!?!?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Révolution!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I like this revolution.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

aw comon nooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Screenaddict said:


> aw comon nooooooooooo!!!!!


your right, let's keep this men and fruit related


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> omg Limmy you're on Google images for "men laughing alone eating...etc."!?!?


LMAO! the sad thing is this is probably my greatest accomplishment in life


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

This is the best thread ever lol. Hilarious.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^LOL crying man ^










This guy is frozen in time lol


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Disarray said:


>


LMAO


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I dislike fruit-salad :/


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

I ate the sexiest fruit salad today...


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Omg @Marko3


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> Omg @*Marko3*












:duel

Hahahahaha :hahabut yeah totally best post on this thread just when I thought it couldn't get more orsome


----------



## adaloop (Mar 26, 2015)

men laughing alone while eating fruit salad sounds really specific, but i wonder to what purposes are pictures of shirtless hot men laughing alone while eating fruit salad.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

This is how I am going to break the news to you guys that I'm actually a transgender male now, proper tranny I am with a stitchy style Frankenstein penis I'm not going to show that though because of the risk of a permenant ban however I'm sharing this news by posting in this thread with selfies of myself eating fruit salad.

As the title of the thread clearly states MEN laughing alone while eating fruit salad thread. Also I did tell a little lie I wasn't actually alone at the time my co-worker was right next to me as I was obviously at work, but I did laugh!!!


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

It wouldn't let me post all the picks in one post but we got there in the end . Also I only even had the sex change the get onto the thread legit. Seriously the ONLY reason. :boogie :teeth


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

What about "Women crying alone while refusing a salad"?


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


ohh my, what the flying **** is going here. lol There's some serious comedic value here on this site. Laughter heals the soul....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread fruitist?

This thread was weird then and it is still weird now.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Aeiou said:


> What about "Women crying alone while refusing a salad"?


women crying over broken onion rings


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

This thread offends me. The lag time is ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

S***'s my jam


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

yayy salads


----------

